

Google Transparency Report: Making the web a safer place - sjbach
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/transparency-report-making-web-safer.html

======
Matt_Cutts
The link to the live page with stats/graphs is here:
[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/safebrowsing/](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/safebrowsing/)

